# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit von Lbeck ans Meer

## mojo

Moinmoin!
ich komm aus Lbeck und suche eine Mitfahregelegenheit fr windige Tage. Wohne in der Innenstadt und habe meine eigenen Ausrstung, komme aber nicht selbst ans Wasser :Frown: 
Wrde mich ber smtliche ANgebote freuen, Hauptsache ich kann endlich wieder surfen...am liebsten Tages oder Wochenendausflge nach Fehmarn, Plezerhaken etc
Viele Gre,
Moritz

----------

